# Support Group Glasgow,Scotland



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

HelloI am wondering if Naomi and i hope i have the right name who posted on here a while ago about trying to start up a Support Group was still thinking about it?You lived i think in the West End of Glasgow?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Diana - she is naomi889. You can find her on here and send her a PM


----------

